# types of stone to avoid?



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

Are there certain types of stone I should absolutely avoid? I currently have a 180 gallon aquarium full of wood, and want to move to a rock based one. I have a local rock yard that sells rocks SUPER cheap. Lace rock, lava rock, granite chunks etc....

but is there something that is NOT compatible with fish?

side note, what should I do to cure this stone? All the rock is left outside and is probably dirty and what not. What should I do to prep it for tank use?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Kind of depends on what you want to keep.
Calcium carbonate rocks are fine if you are keeping hard water fish. And rubbish if you want soft water fish.
Scratchy rocks are fine if you are keeping fish that can adapt to them. (Not all cichlids by a long stretch)
Avoid multicoloured rocks more for safety than anything proved. They look rubbish long term and the metals they often have in em getting into the water is a bit of a worry.
Personally I like to look at the rocks that are in the water of the fish I keep and use a cheap local substitute.
That does not include expensive lace rock or lava rock for me (Though I have a stack of this stuff in my garage to sell to anyone silly enough to want it for more than 30% of what I payed   . Granite is fine but very heavy and does increase pH and hardness a bit.

All natural rocks have thier plus points and minuses. The best rock is sadly very expensive and man made. Ie artificial rocks you make yourself. No damage to the environment and light and the shapes colour and texture you want.

No rock is a no no in some set ups and no natural rock is perfect for all uses.
But please look at the damage to the environment and habitats of the use of some rocks.

I used weather worn limestone in my main Tropheus tank but feal real guilty since I found out my money is paying for the distruction of a rare resorce/habitat in the UK

Some guys spray wash and scrub the rocks others leave it in the sun it kind of depends on your local environment.
For sure I think boiling em is overkill but then it kind of adds extra safety.

All the best James


----------



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

I just bought 100 lbs of lace rock. This stuff is gonna look sweet. I can't wait to get it home and set it up. I am gonna rip out all the wood and start over with rocks.

weeeee!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For the safest bet on cleaning rocks, an overnight soak in bleach water is a handy thing to do. The chlorine in bleach reacts with most organics and will take care of small amounts of grease or oil that might wind up on the rock from the equipment it has been around. Old tractors dripping oil or hydraulic fluids are not unusual around rock yards. It kill fungus,bacteria and snail eggs as well.
It doesn't take a lot of bleach. A 1/2 cup or so, soak overnight and then rinse to dilute the bleach. After rinsing there is often some left so set it out to dry. As it dries the chlorine turns to gas and blows away. Since there is normally chlorine in the drinking water we use, a bleach soak is nothing to be afraid of. Just keep it off your clothing! 
Other than that almost all rock material is safe to use if the right shape. I try to stay away from sharp rocks for my sake as well as the fish.


----------



## theyangman (Nov 5, 2011)

That is something I thought of AFTER i bought all this rock. While it isn't "sharp" it isn't smooth either. It has some jagged edges and what not, and the surface is pretty "scratchy" Anyone have any issues with lace rock and their fish? I am assuming the issues would arise if there where ever to be a scuffle and one of the fish scraped themselves against the rocks. I wouldn't want to rub my face against the sides of this stuff myself.... I can't imagine the fish being too interested in doing the same....


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find the fish generally stay out of trouble but when they are panicked by another fish or something in the room, they may run into the rock. Often not big enough damage to cause real trouble but it sometimes hurts to look at them. I find Melafix and Pimafix are cheap enough to treat the main tanks and it seems to keep wounds from getting fungus or other problems.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

theyangman said:


> Anyone have any issues with lace rock and their fish?


Only with sandsifters, featherfins and fronts getting their eyes damaged. Oh and catfish and Altolamps getting stuck in it. Yep they learn to avoid sharp rocks when they can but if it is the only rock or fish are involved in chases and normal fights or esp when you want to move some out or some young and they panic, some can get hurt.

All the best James

.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are keeping cichlids or any fish that easily damage themselves on sharpish rocks. You can always sand em down with emery paper to make em safer. Prob with lace rock is some of the sharp bits are quite hard to reach.
A ball park test. Are you willing to run your hand over the surfaces and when you do, do you get cut or hurt? If so then for cichlids not used to sharp abrasive rocks, do something about it.
Same goes for corals and lava rock. Remove the damaging bits or risk damaged fish.

All the best James


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Emery paper will work but when I'm wanting to get a sharp point off, concrete is sometimes handy. I sometimes use it rather than hunting for the sandpaper or emory as I can always remember where I left my driveway. :lol:


----------



## Auntbeast (Mar 1, 2006)

PfunMo said:


> Emery paper will work but when I'm wanting to get a sharp point off, concrete is sometimes handy. I sometimes use it rather than hunting for the sandpaper or emory as I can always remember where I left my driveway. :lol:


Can I just say that is the best response ever? Definitely gave me a chuckle.


----------

